# Fishing Tybee Island Easter week - any tips?



## Cadcom (Mar 25, 2018)

I am taking my kids to Tybee Island next week and staying on Horseshoe creek. I have never fished this area. Any tips or pointers of what I can expect to catch out of this tidal creek we are on? Pic is off the deck of where we are staying.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 26, 2018)

Polly wog on a popping cork or Carolina rig


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 26, 2018)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Polly wog on a popping cork or Carolina rig



Thanks! Anywhere on the island that sells them?


----------



## Rob G (Mar 26, 2018)

You can also bottom fish with some fresh peeled pieces of shrimp (Tybee grocery store sells fresh shrimp). You never know what you will catch by those docks!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 27, 2018)

Cadcom said:


> Thanks! Anywhere on the island that sells them?



Just get a minnow trap, put bait in it and drop it off that dock the day you get there


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 27, 2018)

low tide has always been my best time. But I have had  some good times as the tide changed. If you dock fish i would get a crab trap to. The crabs will be small but the kids will have fun. A chicken neck on a string is fun to.


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 27, 2018)

Great info. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ohooo, I know that dock, good spot, try fresh shrimp on the bottom. Try pollywogs on bottom or under popping cork, same with any artificial lures.......DOA shrimp or gulp swimming mullet. That spot offers many features all in one area. Hint, depending on direction of tide, the point at that spot creates eddies on one side or the other, awesome for fish to ambush prey. Expect Trout. Try many different presentations, you WILL catch fish there.
Good bit of rocks on the bank opposite the picture, use fiddler crabs for black drum/sheepshead. If the Reds are up in the creek, any cut bait will get them.


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 31, 2018)

Fatback1 said:


> Ohooo, I know that dock, good spot, try fresh shrimp on the bottom. Try pollywogs on bottom or under popping cork, same with any artificial lures.......DOA shrimp or gulp swimming mullet. That spot offers many features all in one area. Hint, depending on direction of tide, the point at that spot creates eddies on one side or the other, awesome for fish to ambush prey. Expect Trout. Try many different presentations, you WILL catch fish there.
> Good bit of rocks on the bank opposite the picture, use fiddler crabs for black drum/sheepshead. If the Reds are up in the creek, any cut bait will get them.



I'll have a line wet tomorrow. Hopefully pics later that evening!


----------



## Fatback1 (Apr 5, 2018)

No report?


----------



## Cadcom (Apr 5, 2018)

Fatback1 said:


> No report?



We didn't get the first bite. Had a blast on the island but skunked by the fish.


----------



## Fatback1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry to here, the front that came through shut things down. I to got skunked last weekend to. That's still a good spot, try again when the water is warmer.


----------

